# Recipe (little Creatures Pale) Questions



## Eyelusion (17/5/09)

Hi all, this is my little creatures pale ale recipe.

It includes the following:
Morgans Stockmans Draught 1.7kg
Morgans unhopped extra pale malt extract 1.5kg
Hops Cascade pellets 15g quick boil
Hops Cascade pellets 15g standard

Now the yeast... do i use the one from the draught can?
or i do have Safale s-04 Ale
or Safale US-05
Will the yeast make a difference?
What should I use?
and do you think this will be a good brew???

thx all


----------



## Carboy (17/5/09)

Eyelusion said:


> Hi all, this is my little creatures pale ale recipe.
> 
> It includes the following:
> Morgans Stockmans Draught 1.7kg
> ...



Hi Eyelusion,

I believe either yeast will do the job, but I'd swing more to the U-05 (only because I've used it before in a LCPA.

I've seen many recipes for LCPA (clone), you just have to keep trying until you find a blend that you like.

Below is the recipe I did back in January this year, it was okay after 4 week, but bloody great after 10 weeks. I have 3 bottles left to drink at the 26 weeks just to see if it can get any better.

Black Rock 1.7kg Blonde, 1kg Brewcraft Blend #15, Dry Malt (Wheat) 250g. Hops Cascade 25g (steeped for 15 minutes), Willamette 15g (steeped for 10 minutes), Yeast SafAle US-05 = 21litres

Have fun  

Cheers
Carboy


----------



## Eyelusion (17/5/09)

Carboy said:


> Hi Eyelusion,
> 
> I believe either yeast will do the job, but I'd swing more to the U-05 (only because I've used it before in a LCPA.
> 
> ...



Cheers for your advise and recipe


----------



## big78sam (17/5/09)

I'd also dry hop some chinook. We were at the brewery last weekend and I talked to the tasting guy. The real stuff uses cascade and dry hopped chinook. 

I've got my first batch of LCPA in the fermenter at the moment and have read in other threads it's definitely worth adding.


----------



## elmo (17/5/09)

gday sam 

I have also made a 'version' of LCPA its been in the fermentor for 2 weeks just got 2 bottle it. 

Boiled 250g of crushed crystal grain for 30 mins
30g cascade hops at 15 mins
20g of Chinook Hops at flame out
Let it rest for 15 mins
1 can coopers pale ale
1 1/2 kg wheat malt
US05 yeast rehydrated

Smells great, the wort tastes nice, have some high hopes for this beer. 

Any thoughts on this recipe I would be interested to hear. Cheers.


----------



## rough60 (17/5/09)

No need to boil the crystal, you only need to steep it.


----------



## Eyelusion (14/6/09)

OK just thought I'd let you all know that I've just cracked open this beer!

Morgans Stockmans Draught 1.7kg
Morgans unhopped extra pale malt extract 1.5kg
Hops Cascade pellets 15g quick boil
Hops Cascade pellets 15g standard
Safale s-04 Ale

AND IT'S FANTASTIC!!!
I'm so pleased.... had to just crack open another


----------



## bum (14/6/09)

That is awesome news, Eyelusion! You'd better keep having more - just to make sure the first two weren't flukes. 



rough60 said:


> No need to boil the crystal, you only need to steep it.



But you do need to boil the resulting liquor once the grain is removed.


----------



## Mcstretch (16/6/09)

Eyelusion said:


> OK just thought I'd let you all know that I've just cracked open this beer!
> 
> Morgans Stockmans Draught 1.7kg
> Morgans unhopped extra pale malt extract 1.5kg
> ...




Hi there

Just wondering what your quick boil and standard boil times are?
quick boil = 5 minutes
standard boil = 15 minutes
Cheers


----------



## Eyelusion (16/6/09)

Quick boil = 15 min with 4 litres of boiling water and 400g of malt.
Standard = allow to steep in (a coffee cup filled with boiled water) for 10 min to release flavour then tip into fermenter. (put in boiling hot water and let rest in it for 10 min, then tip the whole thing; including the bag of hops into the fermenter)
This is what I did. Hope it helps 
Have fun


----------



## Wisey (20/7/09)

This thread is tagged, I had some LCPA on the weekend - and now I want to replicate it!


----------



## Wisey (20/7/09)

Eyelusion said:


> OK just thought I'd let you all know that I've just cracked open this beer!
> 
> Morgans Stockmans Draught 1.7kg
> Morgans unhopped extra pale malt extract 1.5kg
> ...



I did a Morgans aussie lager with cascade dry hopped - and yes I fell off my seat thinking that I actually brewed that out of my fermentor 

This brew with chinook dry hopped may get us closer to a LCPA style tho  LCPA had plenty of malty goodness with a lovely hop flavour - awesome on the senses


----------

